# Expired Reg



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

What happens if you pull someone over and they have an expired reg?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, there's about 100 different options, anything from cite and release, to tow/take plates / etc.

A lot will have to do if its just Expired, or Expired / Non renewable. 

But its not arrestable, if thats what you're curious about.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Well my friend forgot to renew her reg, so its just expired. She has to go on Tuesday and get it renewed.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

At the most, its a $100 fine and the car gets towed.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Unless she was stopped before, cited and found responsible...subsequent offence is $1000.00 if he Officer wants to press it...plus a tow.

Have your friend try the RMV website http://www.mass.gov/rmv


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You take plates for unregistered?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

j809 said:


> You take plates for unregistered?


alot of officers will take the tags and have the party come to the station the following day with an active reg. They then get the plates back.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

She can renew online or on the phone, and it's instant.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> She can renew online or on the phone, and it's instant.


unless she has unpaid parking tickets she never told him about


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will let her know.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

94c said:


> alot of officers will take the tags and have the party come to the station the following day with an active reg. They then get the plates back.


We would have a line around the block if we did that. We tell the tow company the situation and to call us when the registered owner shows up with a valid license and reg.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

j809 said:


> You take plates for unregistered?


Yep. Why not? It's unregistered. The driver/owner could just go to Joe's towing and pay for it and be back on the road an hour later, Joe is not going to care... If they don't have the plates they can't go anywhere...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

There is no provision in the RMV rules and regulations and under 90/29 you can only take plates from vehicles that are suspended or revoked. 90/9 is a civil motor vehicle violation. Now, any vehicle that is towed would always get a release from the PD that towed it, so the officer on the desk would run it first and see that it is active before OKing the release. The only companies you may use for tows are those on the list and I would hope they would follow your PDs rules or they will never tow for you again. If you seize plates for these, you will have to give the plates back anyways but the real issue here is that i do not see the authority to remove those plates anywhere and I was taught at the academy that we do not remove plates for unregistered MVs.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

The vehicle is no longer registered,whether it be revoked,suspened or expired. I see no problem in taking the plates, not that I do take them, and making the offender come to the station and prove they registered the vehicle. They can pick up the plates and then go the tow yard. I think it make them act quicker and square away whatever problem they have at the registry. That being said i would only think of taking the plates if the person was a complete jackass.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I guess it depends on your station policy. We do not take expired plates, only revoked or suspended. On occasion I have taken expired out of state plates for the reasons stated above. (on occasion meaning the tag was expired more than 6 months)

On the same line how many of you pull an active plates from a vehicle if the owner is operating the vehicle with a suspended or revoked license?


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

A lot of guys I work with don't take the plates on susp/revoked license and when i do they say " There's nothing wrong with the car". I then take out my cruiser guide and show them where it says to take the plates if the operator is the registered owner.Had this argument with so many of the new guys that I'm purple. What ever happened to keep your mouth shut and listen for the first year on the job??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

tomcats said:


> A lot of guys I work with don't take the plates on susp/revoked license and when i do they say " There's nothing wrong with the car". I then take out my cruiser guide and show them where it says to take the plates if the operator is the registered owner.Had this argument with so many of the new guys that I'm purple. What ever happened to keep your mouth shut and listen for the first year on the job??


I was surprised how many guys on my dept. never heard of doing that.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> On the same line how many of you pull an active plates from a vehicle if the owner is operating the vehicle with a suspended or revoked license?


Gil , we do and we fill out the RMV affidavit of operation after suspension/revocation incident and fax it over to the RMV Driver Control Unit/Suspensions.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

SUSP REV OLN I always take the plates...unless of course there is someone else named on the reg. and they have an active OLN.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

The plates are the property of the Commonwealth of MA. If the plates are no longer registered to the individual/MV, that person should not expect to keep them. I am a man of common sense and decency and usually let 'em keep the plates for straight expiration. Some w/ wi-fi register it in front of me.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I put this together the last time we had any guidance from the RMV (years ago now). I haven't seen any changes in the newsfile: *
*

*Seizing Massachusetts driver's licenses*

1. OUI arrest and Breathalyzer refusal Confiscate and destroy

2. OUI arrest and Breathalyzer failure (.08 BAC or greater) Confiscate and destroy

3. Driver *operating* on a *suspended* or *revoked* Massachusetts license Confiscate and destroy

****People are allowed to keep their Massachusetts license if they are using it for ID purposes only.****

*Seizing Massachusetts Plates*

*1. Vehicle operating with suspended or revoked Massachusetts registration*

- Confiscate plate and turn in to RMV, complete RMV form 2188 "Report and affidavit of an operating after suspension/revocation incident"

*2. Massachusetts driver suspended or revoked and vehicle registered to driver*

- Confiscate plate and turn in to RMV, complete RMV form 2188 "Report and affidavit of an operating after suspension/revocation incident"

*3. Plates attached in violation of MGL C. 90 S. 23 (Attaching or concealing plates)*

- Confiscate plates and handle as evidence. Citation and summons

*4. Plates revoked for insurance cancellation on parked vehicle*

- MGL C. 90 S. 34P: Police shall confiscate plates and return them to the RMV forthwith.

**Note: Attaching plates does not require proof of public way or of operation. Be sure to obtain certified copy (*CERTR* on CJIS) of registration to prove improper attachment.

*Driver is suspended / revoked and vehicle is not registered to them*​
- Do not seize plates but do complete RMV form 2188 "Report and affidavit of an operating after suspension/revocation incident"

**Note: You can also cite owner for violation of MGL C. 90 S. 12 (Allowing a person to operate their vehicle who has no right to do so)

*Evidence*

You can also seize license plates or RMV documents if they are evidence of a crime.

- Ex: License plate left at scene of hit and run, driver's license with drug residue, etc&#8230;


----------

